# Can funny smells go through the internet?



## bunnyman666 (Jun 14, 2015)

No bunny talks here no more. Makes me sad 

Dumpy finally gets his feets chopped on Wednesday. Dumpy needs his bunny friends and most importantly ME to pull their bunniness together and get his feets better. Dumpy loves ALL of us and needs us for his time in need.

Love,

Trix


----------



## BasilBarleyandMe (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't know how to respond to this but ok. Sorry for the sadness


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 16, 2015)

:dunno:


----------



## pani (Jun 16, 2015)

What does that mean for your dumpy Trix??

~ Clementine


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jun 16, 2015)

Dumpy's vets inject him with nighty nite drugs, then take this machine and do weeeerd things to his heel. Then he hops around on one foot. I thinks I calls him Skip. Then he gets the other foots dones.

I asks cos nobunny really talks heres no mores. I thought I smelleded funny or somethings like that. 

I will updates you with Dumpy's progress.

Love,

Trix


----------



## BasilBarleyandMe (Jun 16, 2015)

Ok now I understand I hope it goes wells &#128543;


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jun 17, 2015)

Uppy dates:

Dumpy was all drugged up, but he petted me. Mummers is feeding me. Dumpy took me to the main level of the hutch; I need him, he needs me. 

I think despite Dumpy being ancient, he wills be okay.

Love,

Trix


----------



## pani (Jun 17, 2015)

You look after your dumpy! Give him a lick from me!

~ Clementine


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jun 18, 2015)

Tanks, Clemmie!!!!

Really liked your pix on your blog, as well.

Dumpy is sleeping out here with me. I gave the old man a lick or ten. He's fab for a really, really old man!

Love,

Trix


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jun 18, 2015)

Take good care of him. Hopefully he will be fine 

Love storm


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jun 18, 2015)

Uppy Dates:

Dumpy is watching TV with me. I didn't wants his feets chopped on, but him being home with me is AWESOME!!!!! We have nanners, grapes, raisins, craisins, and lots of hugs and kisses.

Love,

Trix


----------

